# New Orleans EMS A&E show! *Video*



## Medicbob (Aug 28, 2014)

Theres going to be a new show on A&E in November called "Nightwatch". The trailer is pretty inspiring. They are filming some of it in my paramedic class. Just thought you guys might love it too!


http://vimeo.com/m/77252780

Password: *<removed by moderator>*


Let me know what you think


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 28, 2014)

I must admit with great shame that my inner whacker actually really liked that trailer. Don't agree with everything they said, but then again I never do. I've heard pretty good things about NOEMS. I'm glad they're filming it COPS style with real patients and real crews. It might be dramatized and produced, but at least it won't be another "Trauma" fiasco. I'll take positive publicity any day too. Don't know if I'll end up liking it, but I'll absolutely watch the first few episodes. Thanks for sharing this Medicbob!


----------



## Medicbob (Aug 28, 2014)

No problem! Im glad they are sticking to reality mostly also. That guy **** Wolf (law and order, Chicago fire) is producing it too so maybe it'll be worth watching.


----------



## blachatch (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like it will be a good show


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 28, 2014)

Very cool!  I watched it twice.  I am looking forward to seeing it.  And yeah... least it wont end up like "Trauma."  Oh god how that was horrible.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bout time


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks amazing. 

This is what we need. PR. See what we do, with what little we have.


----------



## vcuemt (Aug 29, 2014)

I liked it! Not to encourage the "get into EMS to 'snatch folks back from the jaws of death'" mentality but it sure makes for good TV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

vcuemt said:


> I liked it! Not to encourage the "get into EMS to 'snatch folks back from the jaws of death'" mentality but it sure makes for good TV.


But I am the grim reapers biggest enemy....


----------



## MrJones (Aug 29, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> But I am the grim reapers biggest enemy....



Yeah? Well, I cheated Death and Death is _still_ pissed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2014)

Video doesn't work anymore. Maybe it's because I'm on my phone.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 29, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Video doesn't work anymore. Maybe it's because I'm on my phone.


Doesn't work on my desktop. Marked as a private video.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Video doesn't work anymore. Maybe it's because I'm on my phone.





Chimpie said:


> Doesn't work on my desktop. Marked as a private video.



Make sure you guys use the password the OP put


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2014)

On mobile it says the video is no longer available. Tried to search the net with no luck. I'll get off my lazy *** and get my laptop I guess. 

Sounds like "Paramedics" from back in the day.

I like the COPS style of filming, speaking of COPS, thoughts are with the family of the sound technician who was shot and killed while filming in Nebraska.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks like a good show, I'm looking forward to it. 

Chimpie, once I went to my laptop and used the password it worked for me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmmm. The link works fine on my iPhone and it also plays the movie


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Hmmm. The link works fine on my iPhone and it also plays the movie


Are you on the browser or Tapatalk? It doesn't work in tapatalk after multiple attempts. 

I'm not good with computer type stuff though so who knows.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 30, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Are you on the browser or Tapatalk? It doesn't work in tapatalk after multiple attempts.
> 
> I'm not good with computer type stuff though so who knows.


Browser. I hardly ever use Tapatalk


----------



## Angel (Aug 30, 2014)

Ill be watching!


----------



## sirguinness (Aug 31, 2014)

This will be DVRd


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Aug 31, 2014)

Video worked fine for me with password. Looks awesome. Any word on premier dates? I've been going an episode here in there of Paramedics: Recruits on Youtube, a show/documentary about the ambulance service in Sydney, Australia, but its less about the calls and more about the crew and being a trainee. Its alright. But this new show would easily blow it out of the water if it premiers.

Only 6 trucks operating in New Orleans? I understand its not a massive city, but damn.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 31, 2014)

Per the original post it's scheduled to premier in November. 

I like that "Recruits" show. They do one season of EMS and two of LE. 

Grimes, I think the only place it doesn't work is tapatalk.


----------



## samiam (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks cool! Lol it censored **** Wolf from law and order


----------



## Nick Sauce (Sep 1, 2014)

Girlfriend and I were in New Orleans for her vacation this past week and got filmed for this! She had never eaten crawfish and had an allergic reaction to them 6-7 hours later which I thought was strange. It was pretty awesome watching them film this, never seen anything like that before. Anyone know why the trailer is private tho? I wanna post one on fb.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 1, 2014)

Arcadian ambulance supplements them down there. The agency on the show only has a small portion of the city, including the French Quarter.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 2, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Arcadian ambulance supplements them down there. The agency on the show only has a small portion of the city, including the French Quarter.



Ah, didn't even think of that connection, and we were constantly reminded in school that Acadian is providing bonuses at the rear for hiring in Louisiana. So the city splits its 911 calls, with a line splitting the city? Just seems a bit complicated dispatch wise. You'd think such an established city would have their own system covering in full, even if it was strictly just the city.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Ah, didn't even think of that connection, and we were constantly reminded in school that Acadian is providing bonuses at the rear for hiring in Louisiana. So the city splits its 911 calls, with a line splitting the city? Just seems a bit complicated dispatch wise. You'd think such an established city would have their own system covering in full, even if it was strictly just the city.


I would assume that they use Acadian when no NOEMS units are available but that doesn't sound like it's the case per Sandpit. 

We all know what happens when we assume. 

As far as dispatching, not too complicated with a CAD system. It's either in your district or it's not and it gets kicked to Acadian's dispatch if they have a separate Comm Center otherwise they'd just dispatch the closest Acadian unit if it's not in their area of coverage.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Ah, didn't even think of that connection, and we were constantly reminded in school that Acadian is providing bonuses at the rear for hiring in Louisiana. So the city splits its 911 calls, with a line splitting the city? Just seems a bit complicated dispatch wise. You'd think such an established city would have their own system covering in full, even if it was strictly just the city.


I would assume that they use Acadian when no NOEMS units are available but that doesn't sound like it's the case per Sandpit. 

We all know what happens when we assume. 

As far as dispatching, not too complicated with a CAD system. It's either in your district or it's not and it gets kicked to Acadian's dispatch if they have a separate Comm Center otherwise they'd just dispatch the closest Acadian unit if it's not in their area of coverage.


----------



## Angel (Sep 2, 2014)

Medicbob said:


> Theres going to be a new show on A&E in November called "Nightwatch". The trailer is pretty inspiring. They are filming some of it in my paramedic class. Just thought you guys might love it too!
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/77252780
> ...



Can this be posted on FB or is it private [for a reason]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing, while it's an awesome preview and the show looks good are you sure you had permission to share a password protected video OP? Why wouldn't it be a public file if it was available to the general public.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 2, 2014)

Well done trailer. A little cliche with the "not dying in my ambulance" crap, and I think a few of us here can agree that our goal far surpasses just "getting you to the hospital with a pulse." 

Hopefully they represent EMS well and don't put on a show for the cameras.


----------



## BigEasyMedic (Sep 4, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Arcadian ambulance supplements them down there. The agency on the show only has a small portion of the city, including the French Quarter.


 Actually New Orleans EMS has all of New Orleans (Orleans Parish). We at times use mutual aid (Acadian, AMED, EJEMS, WJEMS) when we have no units available.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 4, 2014)

BigEasyMedic said:


> Actually New Orleans EMS has all of New Orleans (Orleans Parish). We at times use mutual aid (Acadian, AMED, EJEMS, WJEMS) when we have no units available.



Well, there you have it. That particular Parish is their own first due.

Are you on the show? Holding off God? 

Looks good. Keep it real. I love the trailer.


----------



## ruffems (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like a well put together show but I agree with Sandpitmedic.  Keep the cliches to a minimum.  I like also how they put the human side into it with the lady talking about the 5 year old.


----------



## NOEMS For You (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, depending on how the producer edits the film it might be a bit dramatic.  Not all of the drama is completely manufactured.  New Orleans EMS, in reality, is close to what you though EMS would be when you first stepped into Basic class.  Here are some reasons why:

1) NOEMS (third service EMS) is the sole 911 provider for the city of New Orleans (population 500,000) 
*Virtually all SNF calls go to private ALS-capable services.
2) 9 ambulances from 0430-0200; 6 ambulances from 0200-0430.  Typically 10-14 calls/12 hour shift with around 3 truly critical patients per shift.
3) 2 day Sprint Units (1 doubles as hospital babysitter when multiple crews are stuck on the wall at hospital), 1 night Sprint, 1 Supervisor/Sprint and , 1 Medic/Rescue for each watch
4) Priority dispatching keeps response times to Code 3 calls in the 5 minute range
5) New Orleans has one of the highest incidence of penetrating trauma in the country
6) Medical Director and Associate Medical Director both respond to calls as Sprint Units, provide online med control, and are ED attendings at LSU (the Level 1 Trauma Center)
7) Up-to-date protocol, particularly for major trauma and cardiac arrest 
8) LSU ED residents do rotations with us where they respond as Sprint Units and provide online med control  

Naturally, burn out rates are through the roof with the kind of volume we see.  The pay is pretty decent (for EMS) though.


----------



## cprted (Sep 19, 2014)

6 ambulances for all of New Orleans?  WTF???


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2014)

cprted said:


> 6 ambulances for all of New Orleans?  WTF???


I was thinking the same thing. I thing ABQ ambulance has nine to twelve on at night and upwards of twenty on days. And they still run ten to twelve calls in a thirteen.


----------



## Gavin Istre (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, Idk who medicbob is, but this was not to be given out for the public to see. This is not a trailer, it was a "sizzle reel" for the possible pickup by a network. The password was only released to ideal networks. However, I am pleased that you all enjoyed the video. Let me clarify the way it is filmed. There is a blend of EMS, Fire, and NOPD. Particularly when we respond to incidents that require all services is ideal. The calls are 100% real, and yes some of the patients do "play it up" for the camera. Some of the interviews are based on comments that we made during general conversation with these guys and we are asked to repeat them and they edit it to their liking. All "selects" are reviewed by administration for approval to air. Such as the comment, "I feel like the purpose of my job is to get you from point A to point B with a pulse...." What is left out is "by any means necessary." Obviously a 2 minute long statement would be too much to fit into a 3 minute video. It will be released in November on A&E, to allegedly replace the show "Intervention." Wolf Productions is credited with "Law and Order" and "Chicago Fire". 44 Blue Productions is credited with such shows as "Pitbull and Parolees" on Animal Planet and "The Wahlburgers". The guys we work with on the film crew are very professional and knowledgeable as well as courteous to all public that we come in contact with. They all have extensive backgrounds and are all Pro-First Responder.


----------



## Angel (Sep 30, 2014)

so...do people die in your ambulance?


----------



## Gavin Istre (Sep 30, 2014)

Actually, I have never had a pt lose a pulse on me in the ambulance. Luck of the draw I guess, even after 4 years here. I have rotated driving with a partner though, who has lost patients. They do play up a lot of what we say, "Welcome to Hollywood" as the producer so gleefully put it. I will admit that they let us do what we do, It's the sequences that are not with a patient that they try to "simulate".


----------



## Angel (Sep 30, 2014)

Ha well ill be watching. Seems to be the closest thing to "real" ems out there. Lord knows there can't be anything worse than omg emt. 

Also it sounds like a great system...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 1, 2014)

I think we're talking to a real life TV star. 

Welcome, Gavin. 

I like the way you "sizzle reel."

When will there be an actual trailer, and when will the show premiere?


----------



## Gavin Istre (Oct 1, 2014)

The producers have yet to state a trailer release, I believe that will be a network consideration. I am not positive on the exact release date in November, but we are already filming Episode 3 I believe.
And I am not a "TV star", I am a paramedic who happens to be on a show. LOL. I still make all decisions in the best interest of my patient and most of all, my family.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't know if I'm allowed to ask but does Anyone know the password? Looks like it was removed


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 1, 2014)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Don't know if I'm allowed to ask but does Anyone know the password? Looks like it was removed


It was removed at the user's request.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 1, 2014)

Good stuff Gavin. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fedekz (Oct 3, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Ah, didn't even think of that connection, and we were constantly reminded in school that Acadian is providing bonuses at the rear for hiring in Louisiana. So the city splits its 911 calls, with a line splitting the city? Just seems a bit complicated dispatch wise. You'd think such an established city would have their own system covering in full, even if it was strictly just the city.



New Orleans EMS provides all the 911 responses for the city of New Orleans. Period. They cover their entire city. Other cities kind of fuse on with them, but it's a completely different parish. Metairie boarders New Orleans to the NorthWest and they use East Jefferson Hospital EMS, Gretna and Terrytown boarder New Orleans to the south and they use West Jefferson EMS. Then finally St Bernard parish boarders New Orleans to the east, and they use Acadian Ambulance. 

Acadian provides most of the IFTs out of the New Orleans hospitals and has the majority of the nursing home contracts. They post units around the city, and do take "roll overs" if New Orleans EMS doesn't have any units available to take the call. It's not strictly Acadian that handles the roll overs, there are several private and public EMS services in the area and they get rotated through, like A-Med, Care ambulance, east and west Jeff, Acadian, etc. The dispatching isn't archaic, it's just well defined borders between parish's, which is the same everywhere, it just happens that the border splits two parish's in the middle of what most people see as the "city" of New Orleans. When in reality it's just multiple cities that grew into New Orleans  like Metairie. 

I'm very excited to see this show, I haven't worked EMS in New Orleans in a few years now but I think it was a great system for the resources they had.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there another trailer available?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 11, 2014)

samiam said:


> Looks cool! Lol it censored **** Wolf from law and order


That's ****ty.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 6, 2014)

Any word about airtime?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 18, 2014)

Where is this show!? 

I am growing impatient.


----------



## HollyMonteleone (Dec 17, 2014)

Check out A&Es website for more info on the show.  It's called Nightwatch 

Video was taken down because we were still filming.  Show is set to air Jan 22nd. Hope you guys tune in


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 17, 2014)

HollyMonteleone said:


> Check out A&Es website for more info on the show.  It's called Nightwatch
> 
> Video was taken down because we were still filming.  Show is set to air Jan 22nd. Hope you guys tune in




Looking forward to checking it out


----------



## Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

awesome! thanks for the update


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

another EMS show, possibly.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 18, 2014)

HollyMonteleone said:


> Check out A&Es website for more info on the show.  It's called Nightwatch
> 
> Video was taken down because we were still filming.  Show is set to air Jan 22nd. Hope you guys tune in




Thank you for the latest update.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 4, 2015)

Saw some trailers on A&E... 

Looks like it went a little further PD/FD/EMS vs just EMS. 

Still looks good though; I'll be watching. 

Still Jan. 22


----------



## Smitty213 (Jan 4, 2015)

Saw this at some other spot on the interwebs as well, I'm intrigued! I'll give it a chance, unlike most of today's "reality" shows, i get that good old *COPS* feel from it a bit.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 4, 2015)

Smitty213 said:


> Saw this at some other spot on the interwebs as well, I'm intrigued! I'll give it a chance, unlike most of today's "reality" shows, i get that good old *COPS* feel from it a bit.


That's what I got... Like a COPS/48 Hours mix...

A&E 48 Hours.... Not Eddie Murphy 48 Hours


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2015)

this show looks REALLY good.
a 15 min preview...came out yesterday I believe...

http://www.aetv.com/nightwatch/video/extended-sneak-peek


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> this show looks REALLY good.
> a 15 min preview...came out yesterday I believe...
> 
> http://www.aetv.com/nightwatch/video/extended-sneak-peek


Thanks for the link, I'll be tuning in for sure


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Eh....... That was..... Not what I had expected. 

Why is there a doctor in the ambulance? 

Why were no medications given to RSI? 

Interesting.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Crappy protocols?  The the whole "ER at 70 miles an hour" thing kinda made me vomit.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Jan 12, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Crappy protocols?  The the whole "ER at 70 miles an hour" thing kinda made me vomit.



Second that


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah. Lots of cliche statements and wayyyyy to much bling on the uniforms.... I dunno. I was really excited for this, but that just left a bad taste in my mouth...

Both my partner and I were like, "why the **** is there a doctor in tennis shoes trying to intubate in the back of an ambulance with no meds?!"

And why did she slap his hand with the full force of ten men trying to get an IV?! LOLz

A lot of, "wait what did she just say?!"  And "Is she calling him baby?!"

More questions than answers. I mean.. Chaos is chaos anywhere, but that was a different level of strange to me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

It was pretty Ricky Rescue, but maybe it was just the "hey, we're on TV" thing. I did like the nonchalant EJ in the CHFer.


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2015)

you guys are funny. At least its REAL calls and circumstances. Beats the crap out of trauma and the poor attempt at EMS on shows like chicago fire.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

Still my favorite. 

BREATHE BUBBA!


----------



## Smitty213 (Jan 13, 2015)

Still not completely sold for or against it... The nonchalant EJ and use of some of the more worn out cliches were a bit over dramatic, but that could also just be a marketing ploy on A&E's part to rope in the general public who doesn't know any better. As for the Doc in tennis shoes, here in the fine rustbelt city of Buffalo we have the "SMART Team" which is ER Doc's that will respond from hospital to scene in a flycar for major things (such as a shooting) dressed basically the same. What would be really great is if we could find somebody on here who works or has worked in that system and can give some non-tv dramaticised insight into this... the uniform "bling", RSI protocols, etc.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still very willing to give it a try. I like seeing real calls put on TV, even if some aspects are over dramatized and cliched. The doc managing the airway on that GSW looked young and I'm wondering if they don't let them have RSI drugs on their EMS rotations. Weird to me, but perhaps it's part of their training process in intern year or something. They eventually put in a King tube and showed no signs of pushing RSI drugs, so that's my best guess at the moment. It all looks very interesting in any case.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

He also looked pretty unresponsive when that doc had the blade in his mouth.

I'll also be watching. Bling, hype or not... I still love the COPS style shows and an EMS version is gonna be fun.

(We all pick apart TV that shows our profession. My wife was an large animal vet for years. You should hear what she has to say about Dr Pol.)


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 13, 2015)

I too will join the wagon and be confused by the doc trying to intubate a non-medicated patient that is supposedly biting the tube. 

Out of curiosity, do y'all consider a King intubation? The ETT was discarded and traded for what looked like a King, then the EMT said the patient was intubated.

My only beef with the "bling" is the number/size of the patches, specifically the one on the front. I'll give you a patch or a badge on the chest, but not both.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 13, 2015)

That doc came out of nowhere. lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> That doc came out of nowhere. lol



Gotta love the magic of non-continuity editing. It's not a training video... It's entertainment.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 14, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It was pretty Ricky Rescue,* but maybe it was just the "hey, we're on TV" thing.* I did like the nonchalant EJ in the CHFer.



It has to be awkward. Watching what you say while at the same time trying to fill the periods of silence with words. On top of that, you're on tv. You're under a microscope. You know people are going to be talking about you on social media and popular internet forums  picking apart everything you do.



Angel said:


> you guys are funny. *At least its REAL calls and circumstances.* Beats the crap out of trauma and the poor attempt at EMS on shows like chicago fire.



I 100% agree.


----------



## medicsb (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm willing to bet that a lot of the conversation is coached by directors, etc. for dramatic purposes; basically, part reality, part docudrama.  As for the doc, I have my money on him being an intern there as part of an EMS rotation.  10 points goes to the medic for the EJ, though.


----------



## HotDrop89 (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol yes.  Love how that guy didn't even look at the patients arms for a good AC, just saw that big pipe in his neck and went right for it .  He probably also figured he'd show off a bit since he was under the lens..  Good for him and props since he nailed it.  I'll definitely DVR it..it looks better than most of the other garbage that's on TV, and it's real calls.  Not sure how comfortable I would be with having a film crew on calls though


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 19, 2015)

I often wish there were a camera crew on my truck. It would be excellent reality TV to see what I see everyday. 

#vegasEMS


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 19, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I often wish there were a camera crew on my truck. It would be excellent reality TV to see what I see everyday.
> 
> #vegasEMS



When I've been sober in Vegas Ive hated it so I cant imagine working there mate!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 19, 2015)

It's fun mostly, and it gets real often. I assure you all, on my truck there would be no need for scripts, dramatic-guidance, or reenactments.

Shoot, if it weren't a HIPPO violation I would shoot my own "sizzle reel."


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Tonight is the night. Series premier on A&E.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

Meh.


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2015)

Wasn't bad. Someone said that girl talks too much and I agree. Not sure if it's because she's super loud or she just never shuts up. I like it though. Reminds me of the show "999 what's your emergency" on YouTube /BBC


----------



## MrJones (Jan 23, 2015)

And, of course, we got toned out about 1/2 way through the premier. It's A&E, though, so I'm betting they will rerun it about a half-a-million times between now and next week....


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 23, 2015)

I just wish they didn't show so many of the tired old EMS tricks from the 90s...Unknown problem guy/seizure walking around with blood from his ear getting a c collar in the ambulance, conscious and breathing driver from the MVC buying himself Narcan due to "I want to take your high away." Maybe I just work a little differently than these guys, but it drives me nuts. I can enjoy the show for what it is, but it takes some work.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 23, 2015)

Also, that girl seems like she swallowed all the terrible EMS cliches I've ever heard and just randomly vomited them up throughout the episode. Not trying to be rude or anything since I'm quite certain I would look like a moron on TV.  I'm a little disappointed they transported all calls code three as well. Perhaps that was just for dramatic effect though.


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Jan 23, 2015)

I think this is about as good as anyone can expect EMS to be portrayed on cable TV. No network will ever just let it be what it is, they've always got to add some drama to it. But overall I thought it was a decent look at the way things work in the truck.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 23, 2015)

More importantly do we know if Bubba pulled through or not @DEmedic ???

Here's a UK one for you


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 23, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I just wish they didn't show so many of the tired old EMS tricks from the 90s...Unknown problem guy/seizure walking around with blood from his ear getting a c collar in the ambulance, conscious and breathing driver from the MVC buying himself Narcan due to "I want to take your high away." Maybe I just work a little differently than these guys, but it drives me nuts. I can enjoy the show for what it is, but it takes some work.



I didn't get the whole narcan thing. I didn't get the emergent transport on the ETOH bum. They're all trying incredibly hard to impress the cameras.


----------



## NPO (Jan 23, 2015)

I have some questions about the show and NOLA EMS.

Why is no one wearing a seatbelt?

Where did the doctor come from?

And why are they transporting everyone code 3?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 23, 2015)

I think they didn't return hot on the drunk troll; when it showed him driving there were no flashing reflections, just that stock siren edited in.


----------



## NPO (Jan 23, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I think they didn't return hot on the drunk troll; when it showed him driving there were no flashing reflections, just that stock siren edited in.


I thought that as well, but when Holly got the news about the heroin you can see lights

I suppose via editing magic that could have been just leaving the scene though.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 23, 2015)

I've already asked about the doctor.

No definite answer yet.

And they edited it for final release, she is not calling the patient "baby" every 3 seconds in the pilot, but was on the sneak peek at that scene a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2015)

MrJones said:


> And, of course, we got toned out about 1/2 way through the premier. It's A&E, though, so I'm betting they will rerun it about a half-a-million times between now and next week....



probably on their website.
@SandpitMedic, On FB it said docs in training have to do a certain amount of hours on the ambulance as apart of their program at LSU. Gives them experience and they get to see what EMS is like and hopefully have mercy on them later.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 24, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> I've already asked about the doctor.
> 
> No definite answer yet.
> 
> And they edited it for final release, she is not calling the patient "baby" every 3 seconds in the pilot, but was on the sneak peek at that scene a couple weeks ago.


95% positive the doc is an Emergency medicine resident from LSU's med school. They have to spend a certain amount time with EMS.  I've heard of some also doing time with Acadian's Air Med helicopters as well. 

No RSI due to the local protocols not allowing it. 

I didn't care for it. The Holly chick is annoying as can be and needs to shut up. No seat belts, using portable radios all the time, using the worn cliches that should've died years ago--not for me.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

To be honest when I was working in Olympia, WA I only wore a seat belt in the back of the ambulance when I was not caring for the PT and that usually only happened on long inter-facility TX when I was done getting all the info I needed and did not have a critical PT.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

RefriedEMT said:


> To be honest when I was working in Olympia, WA I only wore a seat belt in the back of the ambulance when I was not caring for the PT and that usually only happened on long inter-facility TX when I was done getting all the info I needed and did not have a critical PT.



I assumed they were taking about when up front, but I really didn't pay attention to the show. If they're criticizing not wearing seatbelts in the back, put me in the crowd that never wears one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

It's on the A&E steaming channel on Roku. I'm watching it now.

... And for whoever mentioned the portable radios, it's a trunked system. I never use the truck radio, always the portable.

Interesting. Holly "c'mon baby" is an FTO.


----------



## NicholasSpencer (Jan 24, 2015)

This show looks awesome! EMT's are so under-rated. It's about time the public gets a glimpse of some of what you guys and girls do for our country!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

NicholasSpencer said:


> This show looks awesome! EMT's are so under-rated. It's about time the public gets a glimpse of some of what you guys and girls do for our country!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

Haven't seen it posted, but perhaps I missed it. Anyway, for those who didn't catch it, here's the first episode on A&E's website. Not sure if the rest will be up free like this one is, but its a start.

http://www.aetv.com/nightwatch/video/retaliation

First 15 mins are the same as the preview from a few weeks ago.

Only comment I have in addition to those mentioned is that I find the "Tactical SWAT" strip on the LEO kind of funny. As opposed to, not-so-tactical SWAT?


----------



## NPO (Jan 24, 2015)

Grimes said:


> As opposed to, not-so-tactical SWAT?



We all know that guy. Loppy and clumsy and you're like "Dude. How are you a ____"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 24, 2015)

It's a 8 episode run. Don't know if they'll do more than that.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

And I do hate to sound judgmental, but I would like to beg this question. If you were in an MVC, know you are not in good shape, and see a provider that is all tatted up and has gauges and who knows what else approaches, what are your thoughts? Personally, I'm skeptical, at least at first until they prove/disprove themselves. There is a reason services have a dress code.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

Grimes said:


> And I do hate to sound judgmental, but I would like to beg this question. If you were in an MVC, know you are not in good shape, and see a provider that is all tatted up and has gauges and who knows what else approaches, what are your thoughts? Personally, I'm skeptical, at least at first until they prove/disprove themselves. There is a reason services have a dress code.


I thought this as well. However, fifteen seconds of watching her work, she clearly knew what she was doing and was taking control. Does that mean we're judgmental? Might be a good topic for a new thread.

As for the show, I liked it. I'm glad it's on their website too. I hope they don't remove it.


----------



## NPO (Jan 24, 2015)

I used to feel that way about tattoos piercings etc. More and more good medics I know have visible tattoos and I know plenty of "dress code compliant" medics that scare me.

Now does the public feel that way? Probably not.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

Grimes said:


> And I do hate to sound judgmental, but I would like to beg this question. If you were in an MVC, know you are not in good shape, and see a provider that is all tatted up and has gauges and who knows what else approaches, what are your thoughts? Personally, I'm skeptical, at least at first until they prove/disprove themselves. There is a reason services have a dress code.



Please don't be ignorant unless you were born in the early 1900's.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

You're not supposed to judge a book by it's cover. Personally, I have to remind myself of that daily.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Please don't be ignorant unless you were born in the early 1900's.



I think it is a stretch to call an association like that ignorance. It becomes a debate of social norm, which varies by location, and continuously evolves in each population. Someone who lives with the idea that such a presentation is within the social norm would think nothing of it, which is fine. Its just a habit from how/where I grew up that tattoos and piercings follow bad news. But as Chimpie said, especially with today's increasingly rapidly evolving culture, it is really important to not judge a book by its cover. 

I was in the hospital a few years ago for an inpatient chest surgery. One of the nurses was really tatted up (surprisingly for a childrens hospital, again, given the area). My first time consciously seeing her I thought "Oh great". She just so happened to be my favorite nurse by the end of my week long stay.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

Grimes said:


> I think it is a stretch to call an association like that ignorance. It becomes a debate of social norm, which varies by location, and continuously evolves in each population. Someone who lives with the idea that such a presentation is within the social norm would think nothing of it, which is fine. Its just a habit from how/where I grew up that tattoos and piercings follow bad news. But as Chimpie said, especially with today's increasingly rapidly evolving culture, it is really important to not judge a book by its cover.
> 
> I was in the hospital a few years ago for an inpatient chest surgery. One of the nurses was really tatted up (surprisingly for a childrens hospital, again, given the area). My first time consciously seeing her I thought "Oh great". She just so happened to be my favorite nurse by the end of my week long stay.



That's funny, because Austin is the capital of tattoos.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> That's funny, because Austin is the capital of tattoos.



Austin has a hell of a city limit. Like most cities, there is more than one culture found in it. I think the best example of this is the high contingent of Vietnamese on the north side.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 24, 2015)

To speak from the other side of things:

I am an advocate of looking professional in this field. I think ATCEMS and any other agency allowing shorts is absolutely ridiculous, and visible tattoos, I'm indifferent on. If everyone had tasteful tattoos that didn't look like they were done in prison, then I wouldn't care, but that's never the case. Gauged ears are repulsive and absolutely shouldn't be allowed. 

I am saying that as not being judgmental, but a realist. Medical professionals should be held to standards when it comes to appearance. 

I have over 30 hours worth of tattoo work done, FYI.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

Good discussion so far, but let's make sure we keep this thread on topic of the show. 

I agree with you @teedubbyaw, the professional appearance standards are not there, but Holly's performance, at least from the first episode, is. I'll have to rewatch the episode again to see if any of the others have visible tats or piercings.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> I agree with you @teedubbyaw, the professional appearance standards are not there, but Holly's performance, at least from the first episode, is. I'll have to rewatch the episode again to see if any of the others have visible tats or piercings.



Reminds me of another point. Gavin smoking on shift. At the POS IFT company I was at, some of them smoked, but for whatever reason I just didn't care (was too furious at everything else I guess). But I'll tell you what, I would be pissed if someone smelled like cig smoke while on a SOB call. That's like farting in the weight room.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

Grimes said:


> Reminds me of another point. Gavin smoking on shift. At the POS IFT company I was at, some of them smoked, but for whatever reason I just didn't care (was too furious at everything else I guess). But I'll tell you what, I would be pissed if someone smelled like cig smoke while on a SOB call. That's like farting in the weight room.


Everywhere I've worked, emergent and ift, there seems to be a large percentage of smokers on staff. That even holds true at the hospital I work at


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

As long as the tattoo that is visible is not offensive then I don't see any issue with it. It's not going to change pt care, and do not think it looks unprofessional. Guages on the othe hand do not look professional, especially when she wears her hat half way off her head. Luckily Austin is pretty tattoo heavy and I have had nothing but compliments on my lower half sleeve.

As for the show...Eh its alright. As good as its gonna get for an EMS show probably. We'll see what the next episode is like.

Also for the people that are questioning the calling the pt "baby" thing...thats New Orleans for ya.


----------



## Fire51 (Jan 25, 2015)

I liked the show so far, I personally liked Dan the most. He seems very calm & relaxed on the scenes, also he seems like he knows what he is doing. Its really to soon to tell after only one episode. But it's defiantly something I will watch again.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 25, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> I liked the show so far, I personally liked Dan the most. He seems very calm & relaxed on the scenes, also he seems like he knows what he is doing. Its really to soon to tell after only one episode. But it's defiantly something I will watch again.



While I have voiced concerns and criticism, I second this notion. It's too soon to make a complete review. 

It is better than no show at all. 

Also, IMO, neck/face tattoos = poor life choices.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> I just wish they didn't show so many of the tired old EMS tricks from the 90s...Unknown problem guy/seizure walking around with blood from his ear getting a c collar in the ambulance, conscious and breathing driver from the MVC buying himself Narcan due to "I want to take your high away." Maybe I just work a little differently than these guys, but it drives me nuts. I can enjoy the show for what it is, but it takes some work.





teedubbyaw said:


> I didn't get the whole narcan thing. I didn't get the emergent transport on the ETOH bum. They're all trying incredibly hard to impress the cameras.



When they got to the hospital he did say that he got his sats up. So maybe he was slightly respiratory depressed? 

I still wouldn't of given it because he was calm and awake, but again it adds a little dramatic flare.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 25, 2015)

Back in the late 90's a lady I know had a film crew ride with her and then several other ambulances from her service; don't remember what show it was for; maybe Paramedics.

The film crew didn't get any good footage; just had the luck to pick trucks that didn't have any serious calls those days.

Each crew got *****ed at by the shift supervisor,* and* regional supe about how they didn't do anything exciting and how they probably wouldn't be featured on the show because of it. 

The arguement that they couldn't create drama and still provide appropriate care didn't hold a lot of water.

Food for thought...


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Also, IMO, neck/face tattoos = poor life choices.



Well dur


----------



## NPO (Jan 25, 2015)

Anjel said:


> When they got to the hospital he did say that he got his sats up. So maybe he was slightly respiratory depressed?
> 
> I still wouldn't of given it because he was calm and awake, but again it adds a little dramatic flare.


I really doubt any medic would change his treatment plan because a producer told him to be dramatic. 

At least I hope not.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 25, 2015)

NPO said:


> I really doubt any medic would change his treatment plan because a producer told him to be dramatic.
> 
> At least I hope not.



He was a basic.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 25, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> He was a basic.


I thought that truck was double medic in the show? I could swear that he has a gold patch on his chest


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 25, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I thought that truck was double medic in the show? I could swear that he has a gold patch on his chest



I don't know. I'm just talking ****. lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

It is double medic


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 25, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> It is double medic



The black dude is a basic.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> The black dude is a basic.


 
Was just testing you...


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 25, 2015)

NPO said:


> I really doubt any medic would change his treatment plan because a producer told him to be dramatic.
> 
> At least I hope not.


<insert me laughing hysterically for 5 minutes here>


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2015)

Generally speaking our job is just not that dramatic. To me it seems like the only camera fodder calls are multi-patient traffic accidents and technical rescues. Those are rare. My partner and I flew out a STEMI the other night, which is *supposed* to be a totally "racing the reaper call." Nonetheless the most dramatic moment was probably my partner dressing down the FF/EMT for his incredibly poor 12 lead placement. Perhaps there would have been some good footage of me struggling mightily/starting to panic while trying to get an IV started on the obese woman. The helicopter isn't all that exciting either, we don't do hot loads anymore (thankfully) and there is a nice and peaceful transfer of care. Sometimes there is cursing when we try and switch our med pump over to theirs. 

I can't imagine how many hours of footage they needed to make a show out of this. I just hope it didn't pressure crews into performing an intervention just for the camera.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 25, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Sometimes there is cursing when we try and switch our med pump over to theirs.
> .



The most interesting part of receiving transfers to the ED from HEMS or surgeons is the variety of pumps. I think my favorite was a titration that involved the machine squeezing a syringe.

For what its worth, there doesn't seem to be much addressing the camera in the show. Even in Cops you see people give the camera a look, but there really wasn't any of that (that I noticed) here. Hopefully that indicates the crews aren't bothering with the cameras.


----------



## Angel (Jan 25, 2015)

2 things, anyone dumb enough to treat a patient inappropriately, while on camera deserves whatever is coming to them.
And aren't we all used to being watched by now? Be it a cameras family or bystanders, I think it isn't new to be filmed or watched.
From previous posts things have to be approved by management before air anyway, and some things have to be said for entertainment value. 
I wouldn't take some of the cliches seriously  and if I did, most people not in the field might find it interesting or exciting while we are collectively rolling our eyes.

They aren't dressed like slobs, they obviously know what their doing and are good at their jobs so I have no complaints. 

It can't be like an episode of "trauma" every week so not sure what some of you expect


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Angel said:


> 2 things, anyone dumb enough to treat a patient inappropriately, while on camera deserves whatever is coming to them.
> And aren't we all used to being watched by now? Be it a cameras family or bystanders, I think it isn't new to be filmed or watched.
> From previous posts things have to be approved by management before air anyway, and some things have to be said for entertainment value.
> I wouldn't take some of the cliches seriously  and if I did, most people not in the field might find it interesting or exciting while we are collectively rolling our eyes.
> ...


 
I expect guns blazing, emts saving puppies, ambulances doing donuts. You know, the typical tuesday stuff.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Also, that girl seems like she swallowed all the terrible EMS cliches I've ever heard and just randomly vomited them up throughout the episode. Not trying to be rude or anything since I'm quite certain I would look like a moron on TV.  I'm a little disappointed they transported all calls code three as well. Perhaps that was just for dramatic effect though.



I can shed some light on that for you as a former NOEMS employee. NOEMS has three response designations: Code 1, Code 2, and Code 3. Code 1 is a non-emergent response obeying all traffic laws and driving below the speed limit. Code 2 is , "expedited," and utilizes lights and sirens but you do not drive above the speed limit and you must proceed with due regard through intersections. Code 3 is 10mph above the speed limit and, again, proceeding with due regard. The reason they transported the ETOH code 2 (they did not transport that code 3) is because that is department policy. Usually we have extended ER wait times of 2 to 3 hours and limited resources to respond. Due to this, our EMS region protocols dictate that units must expedite dependent on unit availability. At NOEMS that usually means all calls are expedited due to volume and high utilization. This isn't for dramatic effect. I hated it when I was there. The people on the show are my former co-workers and friends and I can tell you that they also hate it but it is policy so that's what is done.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Eh....... That was..... Not what I had expected.
> 
> Why is there a doctor in the ambulance?
> 
> ...



University hospital strongly encourages residents to ride with EMS for experience. They ride on sprint trucks and will ride in the back with critical units. RSI is not available in the New Orleans EMS region due to the fact that it is precluded from use by protocol.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

Frozennoodle said:


> I can shed some light on that for you as a former NOEMS employee. NOEMS has three response designations: Code 1, Code 2, and Code 3. Code 1 is a non-emergent response obeying all traffic laws and driving below the speed limit. Code 2 is , "expedited," and utilizes lights and sirens but you do not drive above the speed limit and you must proceed with due regard through intersections. Code 3 is 10mph above the speed limit and, again, proceeding with due regard. The reason they transported the ETOH code 2 (they did not transport that code 3) is because that is department policy. Usually we have extended ER wait times of 2 to 3 hours and limited resources to respond. Due to this, our EMS region protocols dictate that units must expedite dependent on unit availability. At NOEMS that usually means all calls are expedited due to volume and high utilization. This isn't for dramatic effect. I hated it when I was there. The people on the show are my former co-workers and friends and I can tell you that they also hate it but it is policy so that's what is done.


Thanks for the explanation! It doesn't make much sense to me to hurry up to wait at the ED for 3 hours but , like you said, we don't make the rules. 

Where I work one of the local transporting BLS departments insists on transporting 100% of their calls hot, so I'm sadly very familiar with the feeling of being trapped in the back of an ambulance with an extremely stable patient as we scream down the road with lights and sirens.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

Frozennoodle said:


> University hospital strongly encourages residents to ride with EMS for experience. They ride on sprint trucks and will ride in the back with critical units. RSI is not available in the New Orleans EMS region due to the fact that it is precluded from use by protocol.


It's not even available for physicians? TBH, that bothered me more than anything else in the episode. The patient looked like he was crying as they were trying to intubate him while still semi conscious.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Thanks for the explanation! It doesn't make much sense to me to hurry up to wait at the ED for 3 hours but , like you said, we don't make the rules.
> 
> Where I work one of the local transporting BLS departments insists on transporting 100% of their calls hot, so I'm sadly very familiar with the feeling of being trapped in the back of an ambulance with an extremely stable patient as we scream down the road with lights and sirens.


 
Well the crew is not waiting at the hospital...They get there quicker to be ready to take another call quicker. Makes sense. They just seem to not have the resources for their call volume.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Arcadian ambulance supplements them down there. The agency on the show only has a small portion of the city, including the French Quarter.



This is only somewhat true. Acadian Ambulance currently has 2 911 contracts within the New Orleans Metro Area: Unincorporated St. Tammany Parish (which is north of the lake) and St. Bernard Parish. Orleans parish is completely and totally covered by the third service municipal you see featured so named New Orleans EMS which has been in continuous operation since the 1880's when it began as Charity Hospital Ambulance Service. Mutual aid response is given throughout the metro area by the following agencies: West Jefferson EMS, Gretna EMS, Plaquimines EMS, East Jefferson EMS, Acadian Ambulance, A*Med Ambulance, and Westwego EMS. New Orleans EMS also provides mutual aid to her surrounding municipalities and parishes.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Well the crew is not waiting at the hospital...They get there quicker to be ready to take another call quicker. Makes sense. They just seem to not have the resources for their call volume.


Oh, I read that as hours of wall holding with their patients prior to transfer of care. What does he mean by the ER wait times in regard to EMS otherwise? I do understand how those kind of hold times can wreck unit availability.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh, I read that as hours of wall holding with their patients prior to transfer of care. What does he mean by the ER wait times in regard to EMS otherwise? I do understand how those kind of hold times can wreck unit availability.


 
Nothing really, unless they need to divert to a different hospital due to not having enough room in the facilty to triage.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> It's not even available for physicians? TBH, that bothered me more than anything else in the episode. The patient looked like he was crying as they were trying to intubate him while still semi conscious.



Nope, they can only use paralytics for induced hypothermia to treat shivering.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Frozennoodle said:


> Nope, they can only use paralytics for induced hypothermia to treat shivering.


 
Whats the pay for first year basic and medics?


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Oh, I read that as hours of wall holding with their patients prior to transfer of care. What does he mean by the ER wait times in regard to EMS otherwise? I do understand how those kind of hold times can wreck unit availability.



Wall time is exactly what I meant. They have a support unit whose job is to sit with patients to free units up. That unit is a van with two stretchers and a monitor in the back staffed by a paramedic. They sit on the wall with the patients to free up units.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Whats the pay for first year basic and medics?



EMT's make around 16.40 and Medics start at  about 21.20.


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Nothing really, unless they need to divert to a different hospital due to not having enough room in the facilty to triage.



They do have a support unit with extra stretchers to move the patients over and free up the transport unit.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

Frozennoodle said:


> Nope, they can only use paralytics for induced hypothermia to treat shivering.


Wow. I know working in an urban environment is a different animal, but that is wild. 

It's funny because I imagine one of their arguments in withholding RSI from physicians is that the hospitals are all close enough that transport time is short and RSI likely couldn't be safely accomplished in that short time, but initiating hypothermia pre-hospitally post ROSC with enough time to induce shivering and treat that with paralytics is also pretty time intensive.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Frozennoodle said:


> Wall time is exactly what I meant. They have a support unit whose job is to sit with patients to free units up. That unit is a van with two stretchers and a monitor in the back staffed by a paramedic. They sit on the wall with the patients to free up units.


 
Interesting


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Wow. I know working in an urban environment is a different animal, but that is wild.
> 
> It's funny because I imagine one of their arguments in withholding RSI from physicians is that the hospitals are all close enough that transport time is short and RSI likely couldn't be safely accomplished in that short time, but initiating hypothermia pre-hospitally post ROSC with enough time to induce shivering and treat that with paralytics is also pretty time intensive.



That's exactly the argument that is used. Transport times don't justify its use. Our protocols require us to sit on scene at least 10 minutes prior to transporting a patient to stabilize them so maybe that's why they think that shivering will be an issue. It's also funny because we have the option to initiate a percutaneous airway.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 25, 2015)

Frozennoodle said:


> That's exactly the argument that is used. Transport times don't justify its use. Our protocols require us to sit on scene at least 10 minutes prior to transporting a patient to stabilize them. It's also funny because we have the option to initiate a percutaneous airway.


Not to get off topic, but a ten minute transport with a patient that needs to be intubated now still means an additional 10 minutes added on to whatever time the ED needs to get their gears rolling, find a doc, place orders, and perform the procedure. Just one of my little gripes about that justification, not a snipe at you or the system.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 29, 2015)

This episode isnt AS cliche


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> This episode isnt AS cliche


Very much agreed. Not always a big fan of the voiceovers, but that's television for you. Overall, I think this was much better than week 1. Remember, we're probably their toughest audience too.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 30, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Very much agreed. Not always a big fan of the voiceovers, but that's television for you. Overall, I think this was much better than week 1. Remember, we're probably their toughest audience too.


 
Yeah it was deffintly better. I am on shift right now and all we did was nitpick it haha.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

I liked this one a lot.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 30, 2015)

So to watch the show on their website you must have a cable subscription. *THIS* is why the interwebz pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> So to watch the show on their website you must have a cable subscription. *THIS* is why the interwebz pisses me off sometimes.


But torrents make up for the hatred


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

This is easily the best portrayal of our profession as there ever has been on TV.  Its really the best it can possibly be.  They will obviously highlight every high priority call and we are the only ones on the planet who seem to know that its not always intense gun shots and severe CHF every single call.  I think its an awesome show and those guys are doing a good job. Thoroughly enjoying it so far!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Roku has an A&E app. Free and easy. (cut the cable!)


----------



## Hockey (Jan 30, 2015)

Project Free TV has the shows all on their page (all sorts of shows are on here)

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/nightwatch/

Episode 2 will be on here later.

Good show, and for the people judging the personnel, and some of the things they say or do, have never worked in a "big city" like NO, Detroit, LA, NYC, Dallas etc.  You can't talk and act like you would to some folks in BFE Mayberry.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Hockey said:


> You can't talk and act like you would to some folks in BFE Mayberry.



Why? "Big City" providers aren't allowed to be professional?


----------



## Angel (Jan 30, 2015)

And people I've known and when I interned in a big city don't talk like that. Calling adult patients "baby" and "honey" is just strange to me.
I chalk it up to a culture thing because here "sir" and "ma'am" are the go to.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah I mentioned that earlier in the thread. It's a very New Orleans thing. Cajuns.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Question for everyone here about something I noticed in this show.  Is it SOP to cut every article of clothing a person is wearing, all the time? The HBD male in the first episode is simply ETOH with a cut on his finger and buddy cuts his shirt.  Am I the only one who will cut the threads if its necessary only? It just seems excessive haha.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 30, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Question for everyone here about something I noticed in this show.  Is it SOP to cut every article of clothing a person is wearing, all the time? The HBD male in the first episode is simply ETOH with a cut on his finger and buddy cuts his shirt.  Am I the only one who will cut the threads if its necessary only? It just seems excessive haha.



In the ED if I am putting pads or stickers (whether it is for the LP, 12 lead, 5 lead, or anything) and the patient is altered enough to not manage their own clothing, and its too much strain to do my job with their shirt on, yeah, I'll cut it off. Pants, not so much, unless I'm doing an in & out or foley cath. Basically if I need an article off to do my part, and the Pt isn't helping and doing it myself isn't worth the effort, shears are out. Anything that is cut off is still retained with the Pt's other belongings. 

Do I cut off a drunk man's clothes because he is drunk? No.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 30, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Question for everyone here about something I noticed in this show.  Is it SOP to cut every article of clothing a person is wearing, all the time? The HBD male in the first episode is simply ETOH with a cut on his finger and buddy cuts his shirt.  Am I the only one who will cut the threads if its necessary only? It just seems excessive haha.


 
The tourist?


It was a crap ton of blood, I think they wanted to make sure he wasn't bleeding from somewhere else. Already ruined with blood anyways, don't think the pt will miss them to much.


----------



## mct601 (Jan 31, 2015)

The ma'am and baby is a southern thing, not just Cajun. It happens down here, and we aren't sorry for it. I try to avoid it, but nobody from the area thinks twice about it. 

New Orleans is a nonstop system. It's not a big city compared to something like Detroit or Houston, but calls seem to always be holding. And every other patient is drunk or on mind altering substances. Many of them lose their clothes to make sure there are no hidden injuries. Once they get to ILH (hospital), they're coming off anyways. I have not worked this system, but I grew up around it and have good friends to come out of it


----------



## desertmedic75 (Feb 1, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> The tourist?
> 
> 
> It was a crap ton of blood, I think they wanted to make sure he wasn't bleeding from somewhere else. Already ruined with blood anyways, don't think the pt will miss them to much.




I was surprised with a "ton crap of blood" their quick response to control it. It seems like their responses are always when they will get to it. It was the same with a different team for a seizure victim. Is this a Cajun thing also?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 1, 2015)

desertmedic75 said:


> I was surprised with a "ton crap of blood" their quick response to control it. It seems like their responses are always when they will get to it. It was the same with a different team for a seizure victim. Is this a Cajun thing also?


 
Possibly, they move slower.


----------



## desertmedic75 (Feb 1, 2015)

I was just amazed at the lack of moving with a purpose to save lives. I don't expect them to run, but some sense of urgency would be nice.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 2, 2015)

desertmedic75 said:


> I was just amazed at the lack of moving with a purpose to save lives. I don't expect them to run, but some sense of urgency would be nice.


Moving quickly tends to lead to mistakes. Very, very few of our interventions are matters of life and death, and fewer still are time sensitive. I scurry slightly quicker to a cardiac arrest than anything else because I want to start compressions and get some shocks going, but even that could only be described as a brisk walk. 

The most important thing we bring to 95% of often chaotic scenes is a sense of calm, control, and professionalism. It's hard to portray any of those things if we're running around and fumbling in a hurry. Not to be insulting at all, but I imagine you're quite new to EMS. The longer you stick around the more you'll realize my point here. 

The seizure and bleeding you saw were both pretty benign and required no immediate "life saving" interventions. Hemorrhage control can occasionally require rapid action, but no arterial bleeding or obvious source of blood was apparent here, and blood often spreads out on the ground and looks far worse than it is. The seizing patient wasn't seizing at the time, and even if he were witnessed to begin to seize in my presence with a seizure history my only actions would likely be to clear a space around him and let it happen for a few minutes. There are problems with this show that have already been discussed, but their sense of urgency didn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2015)

desertmedic75 said:


> I was just amazed at the lack of moving with a purpose to save lives. I don't expect them to run, but some sense of urgency would be nice.



But they weren't really saving lives, because let's be awesome, EMS doesn't really do a lot of that.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 13, 2015)

And they can have beards! Lucky!

Just catching up via DVR.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 13, 2015)

Slow is smooth... Smooth is fast.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 13, 2015)

I think this was addressed... Why are they driving with the lights on, everywhere? With and without patients, going to post, etc?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 13, 2015)

Caught an episode for the first time earlier today, the Halloween episode (DirecTV guide called it S1E4). Looks like a good show. I didn't see anything too crazy (except maybe the light package on the front is about as random as the flash pattern  )to make me start arguing with the TV lol It is now officially on the DVR record list, will have to look for the first three episodes. Is it just me or does NO Fire respond to all EMS calls, or only certain that just happen to make for better tv?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

@Gavin Istre 

Why'd you leave her so early in the season? 

And... Why are they driving with the lights on everywhere? Like to post and just to get coffee?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 15, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> @Gavin Istre
> 
> Why'd you leave her so early in the season?
> 
> And... Why are they driving with the lights on everywhere? Like to post and just to get coffee?


I noticed that as well, it seems like you can always see the red and blue flashing outside the truck everywhere they go.


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 16, 2015)

I really like the show, so far. Im only a student right now for my EMT-B. But nice to see things that we are learning shown on the show (example sence safty and such). I have to say I like Dan so far the most.


----------



## Angel (Feb 16, 2015)

Dan is pretty hot...


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 16, 2015)

Angel said:


> Dan is pretty hot...



I agree!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> And... Why are they driving with the lights on everywhere? Like to post and just to get coffee?


Ugh..I really wish the website didn't block us non-cable-subscribers from watching.

Are you sure it's not just creative editing?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 16, 2015)

Lacey... Stick to your studies; not what you see on TV.

Angel...
Anytime you want to trade pix... I'll let you judge how "hott" I am.

Chimpie... Why are you blocked?! You can catch every episode on DVR. It definitely isn't editing. The lights flashing are legit.


----------



## DPM (Feb 16, 2015)

So the blue and yellow reflective jackets they have... Does anyone recognise them? I'm looking for something warm, waterproof and bright / reflective but everything I've found cost $$$


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 17, 2015)

DPM said:


> So the blue and yellow reflective jackets they have... Does anyone recognise them? I'm looking for something warm, waterproof and bright / reflective but everything I've found cost $$$



They Look like 5.11 coats, they are super warm!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Chimpie... Why are you blocked?! You can catch every episode on DVR. It definitely isn't editing. The lights flashing are legit.



Because I don't have cable. When I try to watch on A&E's website you have to log in with your cable provider's info, which I don't have.


----------



## DPM (Feb 17, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> They Look like 5.11 coats, they are super warm!



It's not by 5.11, unless they don't list it on their website.


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.511tactical.com/public-safety/fire-ems/jackets.html

https://www.511tactical.com/apparel/outerwear/high-visibility-jackets.html

Here is where some of the people put here have... alot of the ones who have them around here are fire/ems service. They are super warm!


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 17, 2015)

From the Last episode does any other services use the LUCAS CPR? I had never seen that before!


----------



## Christopher (Feb 17, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Ugh..I really wish the website didn't block us non-cable-subscribers from watching.
> 
> Are you sure it's not just creative editing?


One of their Batt Chief's (or similar rank) has been posting on Facebook comment threads clearing up misconceptions.

They run nearly everything Lights and Sirens, Code <RANDOM NUMBER FOR YOUR SERVICE AREA HERE>, 10-18, We Do What Doctor's Do But at 8,000 MPH (<MORE> KPH), Delta, Indigo, Status 90, whatever you may call it. Why? Apparently if there are not enough units they go "HOT" to it all.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> From the Last episode does any other services use the LUCAS CPR? I had never seen that before!


We do and I love them. I've used the Zoll Autopulse before and vastly prefer our LUCAS. These are actually the LUCAS 2 since they're powered by batteries. I've never seen the original LUCAS, but I believe they were unbelievably unwieldy and bulky monsters powered by the souls of O2 cylinders.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 17, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> From the Last episode does any other services use the LUCAS CPR? I had never seen that before!



Around Austin we use them but Fire has them. They are stored on the engines.


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 17, 2015)

Thats awesome! I hope i get to see one in person one day!! I dont think the services here have them  I guess i will find out on clinicals


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 17, 2015)

While the LUCAS 2's are awesome, they can really mess someone up. We have one in the ER and apparently, it shredded someones soft tissue down to the mediastinum on a frail, old lady once. Really bloody, cause blood to shoot up the ET tube and all.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> While the LUCAS 2's are awesome, they can really mess someone up. We have one in the ER and apparently, it shredded someones soft tissue down to the mediastinum on a frail, old lady once. Really bloody, cause blood to shoot up the ET tube and all.



The LUCAS 2 is fantastic. If the're not positioned correctly, they can cause some damage. Use the neck strap or the device tends to become misaligned. They do have a min/max weight limit. They don't fit or work well on tiny or huge folks.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 18, 2015)

We've got Lucas in one of the ERs we frequent. I Tele in... "Get Lucas ready." We refer to him as a person. 

The charge RN loves it. He's rough though, that's for sure.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 18, 2015)

You'd think with the amount of codes we run here we'd all have them.

City Fire uses the auto pulse, or however it's spelled. I'm not really a fan.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 18, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> While the LUCAS 2's are awesome, they can really mess someone up. We have one in the ER and apparently, it shredded someones soft tissue down to the mediastinum on a frail, old lady once. Really bloody, cause blood to shoot up the ET tube and all.



Truly effective manual compressions are just as damaging. Perhaps placement was not correct. We do not use the geezer squeezer nor have one in our ED, and whenever a crew comes in with it deployed we have them DC it almost right away.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 18, 2015)

Grimes said:


> Truly effective manual compressions are just as damaging. Perhaps placement was not correct. We do not use the geezer squeezer nor have one in our ED, and whenever a crew comes in with it deployed we have them DC it almost right away.


May I ask why you DC it?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 18, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> May I ask why you DC it?



Primary reason is probably because it isn't ours. Crews don't stick around in codes, we usually have plenty staffing to have a full crash room. They wait for a doc and the documenting to be in the room (usually already present on arrival), give report loudly, then are on their way with a signature to boot, Fire in tow. We don't have any to trade with, so LUCAS goes with them, and we take over compressions. Don't be mistaken though, LUCAS comes off at a logical moment (rhythm and/or pulse check) then we take over by hand when compressions are due, then maybe 2 seconds lost by getting the back part out.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 18, 2015)

Grimes said:


> Primary reason is probably because it isn't ours. Crews don't stick around in codes, we usually have plenty staffing to have a full crash room. They wait for a doc and the documenting to be in the room (usually already present on arrival), give report loudly, then are on their way with a signature to boot, Fire in tow. We don't have any to trade with, so LUCAS goes with them, and we take over compressions. Don't be mistaken though, LUCAS comes off at a logical moment (rhythm and/or pulse check) then we take over by hand when compressions are due, then maybe 2 seconds lost by getting the back part out.


Huh. Interesting to hear how different places do things. On the rare occasion I have a code that I transport to the ED, we leave the LUCAS in place for as long as they need it. The supervisor or closest district crew will come get it whenever possible for decon and we'll grab a spare LUCAS to go back in service (or be in service briefly without one if necessary).


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 18, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Huh. Interesting to hear how different places do things. On the rare occasion I have a code that I transport to the ED, we leave the LUCAS in place for as long as they need it. The supervisor or closest district crew will come get it whenever possible for decon and we'll grab a spare LUCAS to go back in service (or be in service briefly without one if necessary).



As much as I hate to say it, another reason is probably the department's lack of interest in the CE required (despite it being a 30 second powerpoint) to understand, work, and troubleshoot LUCAS effectively. As well, I wouldn't think LUCAS could be in place in the cath lab if that's the end game.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 18, 2015)

We use the LUCAS 1 or 2 on all cardiac arrests (fire has them). They are a god send.

@Grimes what hospital are you at again?


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 19, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> We use the LUCAS 1 or 2 on all cardiac arrests (fire has them). They are a god send.
> 
> @Grimes what hospital are you at again?



NAMC main ED (might pick up Pedi this summer, we'll see. Been there yet? It's amazing.). I'm full time summers and winters, then just part time during school. What truck are you on?


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah I have transported once to the pedi center up there, didnt stick around long but it was nice! I am on 31 and 15, both south trucks, so unless I get north trucks after I clear, then I probably wont be there that much besides OT.

@Grimes


----------



## Smash (Feb 19, 2015)

I have had the misfortune to see the first 2 episodes so far, and in general I think this is an excellent guide for how not to be a paramedic.  I can't believe NOEMS allows it to be shown.


----------



## Smash (Feb 19, 2015)

Grimes said:


> Truly effective manual compressions are just as damaging.



No:  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25277343


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 19, 2015)

Smash said:


> No:  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25277343



Don't even have to open the full text to find:

"No CPR-related injury was considered to be the cause of death."

But alright, I'll stand corrected at a 14% increased instance of at least one broken rib.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 26, 2015)

Smash said:


> I have had the misfortune to see the first 2 episodes so far, and in general I think this is an excellent guide for how not to be a paramedic.  I can't believe NOEMS allows it to be shown.



LOL Okay...sure


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Feb 27, 2015)

Smash said:


> I have had the misfortune to see the first 2 episodes so far, and in general I think this is an excellent guide for how not to be a paramedic.  I can't believe NOEMS allows it to be shown.



Dont know your profession or location but im sure a couple episodes of where you work would be reaaaaaal interesting.
It takes a lot to get under my skin, but this comment def did. People forget that from state to state things are different in terms of protocols and operations. IMO, I havent seen anything too disgraceful that NOEMS shouldnt be showing this TV, let me repeat, TV show. Yeah does just a drunk needs lights and sirens? Prob not. Does everyone need to get worked up ALS? No but in reality thats not really a bad thing either. But these are what they are supposed to do whether based on state protocols or operational policies. 

You have to remember, its never just a live feed of the call. Its obviously sliced up and thrown in with some "spice", its a TV show man/ma'am. Do everyone a favor then, dont watch it. Problem solved, then you can continue on couch paramedicing episodes of Sirens


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm on episode three, and I actually like it a lot more now. The EMS clichés seem to have been toned down, and they seem to actually be doing decent street medicine.


----------



## Smash (Feb 28, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> Dont know your profession or location but im sure a couple episodes of where you work would be reaaaaaal interesting.


  Been there, done that and there were plenty of cringe-worthy moments, but nothing that made me embarrassed to be a medic.



> It takes a lot to get under my skin, but this comment def did. People forget that from state to state things are different in terms of protocols and operations. IMO, I havent seen anything too disgraceful that NOEMS shouldnt be showing this TV, let me repeat, TV show. Yeah does just a drunk needs lights and sirens? Prob not. Does everyone need to get worked up ALS? No but in reality thats not really a bad thing either. But these are what they are supposed to do whether based on state protocols or operational policies.



Drunks getting a lights and sirens trip was one of the least offensive things (although it is dangerous and unnecessary).  I'm willing to accept that it's a cultural thing that patients get called "babe" or "sugar" or whatever else, however terrible I find it.  I can even put up with the appalling "doing the same thing as doctors but at 70mph" rubbish.   But I am not sure that regional differences in care account for things like not wearing seatbelts when driving, for ****ing around on scene with penetrating trauma, or for trying to force an ETT down a patient who has airway reflexes (and who, with an empty right ventricle, probably isn't going to benefit from positive pressure ventilation in the first place).  The biggest shocker though was the punitive use of naloxone for no apparent clinical need.  That is the most disgusting, unprofessional and disgraceful thing I have seen in a very long time. 



> You have to remember, its never just a live feed of the call. Its obviously sliced up and thrown in with some "spice", its a TV show man/ma'am. Do everyone a favor then, dont watch it. Problem solved, then you can continue on couch paramedicing episodes of Sirens



I know it's not a live feed, but irrespective of editing it is the face of EMS that we allow to be presented to the world.  I see so many threads here bemoaning the poor pay that medics receive.  If the nonsense displayed on this show is representative of US EMS (and fortunately I know it is not) then it would appear that most medics are probably overpaid as it is.  As many of us fight to be recognized as professionals, shows like this do nothing but undermine our position.  I won't watch any more episodes, but sadly others will, and we medics all will be tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Angel (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh please, do us all a favor and don't watch then. No one will care.


----------



## Smash (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> Oh please, do us all a favor and don't watch then. No one will care.





Smash said:


> I won't watch any more episodes, but sadly others will, and we medics all will be tarred with the same brush.



I'm sorry if you like to see your profession depicted as unprofessional, uncaring, and stupid.  You may not care, but I do, hence my distaste for the way we are portrayed in this show.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

we must be watching 2 different shows. in any case, thats your opinion, which youve said over and over and over and over again. give it a rest will ya?


----------



## Smash (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> we must be watching 2 different shows. in any case, thats your opinion, which youve said over and over and over and over again. give it a rest will ya?


Well, once, and then I responded to people who responded to me.  That's how a conversation works.

Now that we are having a conversation, rather than assume I know the answer, I will ask you outright: do you think that it is acceptable for medics to act in the ways depicted in the first two episodes of this show? (I can provide timestamps for each of my statements if you like, as I don't believe we are watching different shows)

Do you believe that not wearing a seatbelt when driving around sends a good message to all those watching this show?  

Do you believe that attempting to intubate a patient without drugs, whose primary problem is likely to be a lack of circulating voume, is conducive to their survival?

Most importantly, do you believe that appearing to punish a patient by giving naloxone when there is no apparent clinical need to administer the drug, is something a professional would do?


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

Your first problem is assuming these people are ambassadors for EMS. In fact, if I can find it I will, but those who have done unsatisfactorily have gotten reprimanded for it. Its not my job nor desire to go around demeaning others in the field who, from what I can tell are good providers. We all make mistakes, no? Theirs just happen to be immortalized on film, (something I have no desire to do) so kudos to them. 
And I intubate without drugs all the time, if a patient doesn't have a gag, and needs an airway, im going for it, so whats your point? No RSI for medics in CA my friend. 
If you dont like the show thats fine, but you're in the minority and quite honestly getting on the nerves of the rest of us (or me) because of your constant negativity. You are not the authority on New Orleans, or any EMS so why are you on the high horse? People have already commented on the ridiculousness of your comments and yet you continue. Being argumentative for the sake of proving a point (albeit weak) is far more distracting than anything else on this TV SHOW. 
Can the rest of us who actually watch and enjoy the show continue our conversation without your remarks? is that ok? I think we all know your stance so.....???


----------



## Smash (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> Your first problem is assuming these people are ambassadors for EMS.



Whether they want to be, or you want them to be, they are indeed ambassadors for EMS.  They are on an internationally screened show purporting to show the real life experience of working EMS in New Orleans.  Like it or not, they are what people the world over will think of when they think of EMS.  And as far as I can see, it paints a very ugly picture.



> In fact, if I can find it I will, but those who have done unsatisfactorily have gotten reprimanded for it.


  I should hope so.



> Its not my job nor desire to go around demeaning others in the field who, from what I can tell are good providers.


 How can you tell they are good providers?  Provide some examples of what makes them good providers to counter the egregious lack of professionalism I see. 



> And I intubate without drugs all the time, if a patient doesn't have a gag, and needs an airway, im going for it, so whats your point?


  I thought I made my point clear.  Intubation without drugs in the patient with multiple gunshot wounds to the torso, who still appears to have intact airway reflexes as depicted in episode 1 at roughly the 8 minute mark (and to be fair, even with drugs) is, in my opinion unlikely to be helpful, and likely to be harmful for the reasons I outlined above.  Am I wrong?  



> If you dont like the show thats fine, but you're in the minority and quite honestly getting on the nerves of the rest of us (or me) because of your constant negativity. You are not the authority on New Orleans, or any EMS so why are you on the high horse? People have already commented on the ridiculousness of your comments and yet you continue. Being argumentative for the sake of proving a point (albeit weak) is far more distracting than anything else on this TV SHOW.
> Can the rest of us who actually watch and enjoy the show continue our conversation without your remarks? is that ok? I think we all know your stance so.....???


  I'm sorry, are you suggesting that because you don't like my opinion, I should not hold it or make it known.  Hmmm.
I have never claimed to be an authority on anything.  I merely think that displaying my profession in a poor light is not helpful and undermines the hard work many have put in to being recognized and treated as professionals.  If you think my point is weak, you should have no problem in rebutting it.  You could start by answering the questions I posed in my last post, which would satisfy my curiosity at least.  Or, if you don't want to have a conversation with me, don't.


----------



## Smash (Mar 1, 2015)

Angel said:


> get a life.
> im done with you.


Too much trouble to answer a few simple questions?  Fair enough, I don't mean to tax you so much.  Sorry about that.  Enjoy the show.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think that @Smash  has made some valid points and  intelligently provided reasons for his opinions...it is a forum where anyone can air their views, and he has provided sound, logical reasoning, whether you agree or not with what he is saying.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2015)

its not a matter of him saying them or not, hes said them repeatedly, and still wont lay off it. thats annoying and quite frankly dumb but hey, thats just me. anyway, he can say whatever he wants now, i wont be seeing it. now everyone's happy. im so glad i discovered the ignore feature, makes for a more pleasant experience on the forum =)
good night


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 1, 2015)

Smash said:


> Do you believe that not wearing a seatbelt when driving around sends a good message to all those watching this show?



Probably not, but I haven't been paying that close attention to observe when they are or are not wearing one. Nor if I did, would I decide to not wear it because the Nightwatch cast doesn't wear theirs. 

I will openly admit that I don't regularly wear a seatbelt in the patient compartment. I get busy doing different things and forget. I don't believe not wearing it turns me into some rogue provider. I know we have a policy regarding seat belts and would fully accept any reprimand. From an article I've read, NOEMS management has reviewed the shows episodes and disciplined employees for mistakes and policy violations that have been observed.



> Do you believe that attempting to intubate a patient without drugs, whose primary problem is likely to be a lack of circulating voume, is conducive to their survival?



While out of my scope of practice as a basic, wasnt it determined that they had an MD on board who was most likely doing his ride times? Which brings me to my final point....



> Most importantly, do you believe that appearing to punish a patient by giving naloxone when there is no apparent clinical need to administer the drug, is something a professional would do?



I read a book written by one of the soundmen of the TV show COPS. He stated that the COPS crew would ride with a department for three months to film a segment. Each segment gets edited down to 7 minutes. 

So, you take all the raw footage from New Orleans into the edit bay and now have to cut it down and make it fit the allotted 42 minute runtime of an hour long TV show. Plus, you're editing multiple segments of varying time into the same 42 minutes. I'm fairly confident that the editors are not EMS providers and are not too concerned with the clinical aspects. They're there to tell the story. So, with the GSW intubation or drug administration, I'm sure parts of that are cut out and as ems providers we notice these weird plot jumps from A-D  and it can be confusing. Whereas for a layperson, the story flows nice and smoothly.

Egregious acts of unprofessionalism? That's quite a stretch don't you think? It's a reality based TV show not Skid Marks the reality show. We have two EMS based TV shows currently airing. Nightwatch and Sirens. I think Nightwatch does a decent job exposing people to the job we are all passionate about.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 1, 2015)

Smash said:


> Most importantly, do you believe that appearing to punish a patient by giving naloxone when there is no apparent clinical need to administer the drug, is something a professional would do?





Mufasa556 said:


> I read a book written by one of the soundmen of the TV show COPS. He stated that the COPS crew would ride with a department for three months to film a segment. Each segment gets edited down to 7 minutes.


I love it when someone tries to answer a question without answering the question.

I can't understand why some people are getting so uptight and freaked out when this show get's critisized; are you one of the providers shown?  Know them?  Work for NOEMS?  People please...it's a "reality" TV show that will live or die based on how entertaining it is.  For the professionals, that means that some of the things shown will be known to be innapropriate and wrong, while a layman will just think it's cool and how things are.

And like it or not, if the content of the show, edited or otherwise, is only filled with things that are "entertaining," there will be plenty of parts that portray the people in it in a very poor light.  This may be right or not, but...all there is to go off is what's shown.  And if what's shown is a very poor example of a paramedic...well...c'est la vie.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2015)

I think the intubation attempt without drugs was pretty sketchy. But, it looked like an ER doc doing it, not the medics. So, they get the benefit of the doubt on that one.

The Narcan without respiratory compromise is also pretty sketchy. However, I'm going to guess that the segment was pretty tightly edited, but the medic's comments weren't exactly customer service focused.

In further episodes, I've noticed that it's less "super medic" and more truly focused on the job. It is entertainment, after all. There's gotta be something meaty to keep people coming back. After watching it more, I give it a solid B+.

If you're really upset with the content, 44Blue Productions has a website with contact information. Drop them a note.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Agreed with above. The intubation attempt and Narcan were the worst things I've seen on there. For some of the other things that I don't necessarily agree with, I try to imagine that they too are constrained by protocols they don't have control over and have to do the best they can with what they have. There are absolutely some cliches and things they say that drive me nuts, but then again I have colleagues that say some of the same things. We're all entitled to different opinions on what EMS is about, and I'm training to maintain some semblance of recognition that not everyone thinks the same way I do.


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 7, 2015)

@Smash Most likely you didnt watch the latest episode but tell me if you think a medic buying toys, with his own money, for potential pediatric patients is an egregious lack of professionalism? Or the medics that attempt to fix an electrical breaker on a call for a patient? This is real life stuff. EMS calls are rarely well orchestrated perfect ground breaking acts of medicine, its all customer service. Now I'm not saying everyone should call 911 if their toilet is broken, but these acts previously mentioned show true professionalism by "helping" the pt by any means. Remember at the end of the day were here to help people and not count up how many badass "tubes i dropped" or "lines i started". What would be unprofessional was if no effort was made to "help" someone on a non medical 911. Alot of people, from other public services as well, could have easily pawned off the work due to "thats not my job". 
The cliches has slowed and havent seen any more random doctors showing up out of nowhere for intubations. Show to me shows the real side of a busy city EMS system


----------



## Smash (Mar 9, 2015)

Burritomedic1127 said:


> @Smash Most likely you didnt watch the latest episode but tell me if you think a medic buying toys, with his own money, for potential pediatric patients is an egregious lack of professionalism? Or the medics that attempt to fix an electrical breaker on a call for a patient? This is real life stuff. EMS calls are rarely well orchestrated perfect ground breaking acts of medicine, its all customer service. Now I'm not saying everyone should call 911 if their toilet is broken, but these acts previously mentioned show true professionalism by "helping" the pt by any means. Remember at the end of the day were here to help people and not count up how many badass "tubes i dropped" or "lines i started". What would be unprofessional was if no effort was made to "help" someone on a non medical 911. Alot of people, from other public services as well, could have easily pawned off the work due to "thats not my job".
> The cliches has slowed and havent seen any more random doctors showing up out of nowhere for intubations. Show to me shows the real side of a busy city EMS system


 
You are correct, I have not.  The medics doing that sort of thing should be commended for their humanity and humility, it is highly admirable.

You are right that not all calls (indeed very few calls) are well orchestrated, perfect or groundbreaking, although we should be striving for these things every time.  And I also agree that a large component of EMS is customer service.
So I will pose you just one of the questions I asked that no-one seems to want to answer:  do you believe that giving a patient narcan, when there is no apparent need for it, and apparently in order to punish them, appropriate behaviour from an EMS professional?

Maybe they have shown a little humanity in later episodes, and again, that is to be commended.  But unless they are going to treat all their patients with that respect, the bad taste remains in my mouth.


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2015)

No one wants to answer because none of us was there, neither were you. So you don't know what the medics intentions were nor do you know what happened before or after. You're judging them based on a 5 minute snippet of a call that's been cut and edited down. Is that right? 
Can we move on now?


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Angel said:


> No one wants to answer because none of us was there, neither were you. So you don't know what the medics intentions were nor do you know what happened before or after. You're judging them based on a 5 minute snippet of a call that's been cut and edited down. Is that right?
> Can we move on now?


And so are you.

Everyone is basing their opinion, good, bad, or indifferent off a highly edited and cut down "reality" show.

You can either answer the question, or admit to the hypocrisy of it.


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure how else you can interpret a guy buying dolls for scared pediatrics, or calming a nervous expectant mother and doing something most no one would, touch her with your bare hands *gasp* 
How dare they?
Are we even watching the same thing? 
I did answer the question, you don't like my answer? 
Too bad.


----------



## triemal04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Angel said:


> Not sure how else you can interpret a guy buying dolls for scared pediatrics, or calming a nervous expectant mother and doing something most no one would, touch her with your bare hands *gasp*
> How dare they?
> Are we even watching the same thing?
> I did answer the question, you don't like my answer?
> Too bad.


...I don't know what any of that was about.  Really.

You haven't actually answered Smash's question.  You refused to answer by saying: 





Angel said:


> No one wants to answer because none of us was there, neither were you. So you don't know what the medics intentions were nor do you know what happened before or after. You're judging them based on a 5 minute snippet of a call that's been cut and edited down.


But you go on to ignore the simple fact that the entire show is made up of times when 





Angel said:


> none of us was there, neither were you. So you don't know what the medics intentions were nor do you know what happened before or after. *You're judging them based on a 5 minute snippet of a call that's been cut and edited down.*


That is hypocrisy.

I don't know, but am very curious; why are you getting so upset over this show?  Are you just a super fan of it?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 9, 2015)

Where I work there is a very bad heroin problem (along with everywhere else) but I'll average 1-2 overdoses (there's been many more in one day) per 24 hour shift. That being said, our protocols, medical direction, and local hospitals took awhile to get on the same page with Narcan administration. Initially, we were told to administer Narcan off of unresponsive (nodding off) and decreased respiratory drive, which some medics and basics here, gave Narcan for a patient just nodding off. For awhile the hospital was fine with this, but then they became upset when incompetent providers would slam 2mg and now the pt's is combative. Other side of the coin, our company would be getting complaints that medics/emts didn't administer Narcan to a patient nodding off. It was a lose/lose. Now everywhere is speaking the same language, doesnt matter is they are unresponsive or nodded off as long as they have and adequate respiratory drive with good saturations and end tidal. During that initially time period, pt's were definitely threatened with Narcan to stay awake with no intent of actually giving the medication. 9/10 the junkie hears Narcan and they"ll wake up and start telling you how they are allergic to it and blah blah but look at that, they're awake and breathing. 

Would like to watch the whole scene again but I'm agreeing with angel on this one, we don't know how it was cut up or what he was seeing in his assessment. Also we don't know how handcuffed they are to their protocols either.

Also for the sake of discussion, that provider seems to have left NOEMS. Say he did give Narcan for no strong reason (very subjective), could we attribute burn out? We all have those 1-2 ****ty providers at our workplaces that do dumb things, but does that means everything else done after that, like the things earlier in the thread that were commended), are disregarded?


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Mar 9, 2015)

I know this question was directed at angel but no I'm not a super fan. Not to get too deep about how the media/televsion can influence peoples opinion based on what angle they air a report/show, but I'm calling it as I wasn't there and I don't know all the facts. 

I had a brief stint on a local FD here, when I got a call for the dump truck that hit telephone wires and pulled down the telephone pole. The telephone was about 25ft from a minivan with nobody inside, witnesses of the accident reported that no one was inside the car prior to the accident. Later on that day, you hear on the TV, "mother and infant merely escape with their lives form a falling telephone pole." You could only laugh at how pathetic it was


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2015)

So anyway, I will say, the episodes keep getting better and better. I like that the last one showed their home life just a tad, Dan has a nice house! I was rather impressed by that. I wonder if next season will be the same crew or different ones.


----------



## One Confused EMT (Mar 14, 2015)

Is there still somewhere online I can see it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 14, 2015)

It's on amazon video.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone else watching the new season?
They seem a lot better than last season.

Although, during the 1st episode, watching Holly rub her face and eyes with her gloves during the code was like... Ew! Then she put the expo marker she'd been scribing with in her mouth... Double ew!

That's all I could focus on... How she will be patient 1 (right after patient 0) of some plague on mankind or bio/chem contaminated patient.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 22, 2015)

Lets all remember its TV. Its heavily edited to make it more exciting then it really is. The medics chosen to be on the show are done so for ratings reason. They are trying to make it like COPS but will never be able to make it that good.


----------



## reaper (Nov 22, 2015)

Wife won't let me watch it. She doesn't like me yelling at the tv over stupid medicine.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 22, 2015)

Its more of public relations show for NOEMS more than anything. I bet that NOEMS gets to look at and approve all footage before its shown. If they wanted it to be more entertaining the show would go all around the country following agencys like COPS did. This is why I feel NOEMS is pretty heavy handed in the process of the show. Just wait till lawsuits come in droves over the show. I give it a season or two more before its blown into oblivion.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

I like the show. It is entertaining, and it puts a face on what we do moreso than shows like Sirens and Rescue Me... Different places have different protocols, and I don't know anything about New Orleans. 

To me, it's a cool show. Some things are dramatic, but it's TV. The characters on the show were hand picked, no doubt... They're the unsalty, unburnt, company men/women.  There are some things I see and I think WTF in my head, but that doesn't preclude me from watching. 

Overall, I enjoy it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 26, 2015)

@Smash , I completely agree with you. These paramedics are mediocre at best and I wouldn't trust them with my family. The culture is demeaning. The medicine is subpar. The practice of that medicine is unnecessarily stressful.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 28, 2015)

Really?
I just don't see that...
My grandma is 93 and just had an NSTEMI.

I don't trust her doctors...

We all suffer from that perception of the "arm chair Monday morning paramedic." (" I would have done .....")

I don't think they are subpar... I think they have a way of doing things that isn't exactly as I do. 
The world is a big place.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2015)

I just don't see the appeal in it. My days off are the only time I have time to watch TV and on my days off I have zero interest in watching a show about my job. 

I just picture a cop getting off duty, cracking a beer, sitting in a chair, and turning on the TV to COPS haha


----------



## DPM (Nov 28, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/OwV2rlYPHx9 

Officer Daniels seems to disagree with you...

I like the show. It shows the more personal side of what we do, and it's good exposure for us. My family and especially my girlfriend like to watch it too. It might not be identical to my day to day work, but it's pretty close.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2015)

DPM said:


> https://vine.co/v/OwV2rlYPHx9
> 
> Officer Daniels seems to disagree with you...
> 
> I like the show. It shows the more personal side of what we do, and it's good exposure for us. My family and especially my girlfriend like to watch it too. It might not be identical to my day to day work, but it's pretty close.


That is exactly what I view in my head haha


----------



## AJerry16 (Apr 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> I have some questions about the show and NOLA EMS.
> 
> Why is no one wearing a seatbelt?
> 
> ...



Everyone is transported Code 3 because of the high call volume that the city experiences. The system cannot have its units sitting in traffic. In the off chance that a patient does not require code 3 transport and no calls are holding then a unit would transport code 1.


----------



## NPO (Apr 28, 2016)

AJerry16 said:


> Everyone is transported Code 3 because of the high call volume that the city experiences. The system cannot have its units sitting in traffic. In the off chance that a patient does not require code 3 transport and no calls are holding then a unit would transport code 1.


That's silly. We have a high call volume too, but we don't transport code 3. Plus, there's still hospital wait times.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 28, 2016)

AJerry16 said:


> Everyone is transported Code 3 because of the high call volume that the city experiences. The system cannot have its units sitting in traffic. In the off chance that a patient does not require code 3 transport and no calls are holding then a unit would transport code 1.


The same is done in Boston, and it doesn't make sense there either.


----------



## AJerry16 (Apr 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> That's silly. We have a high call volume too, but we don't transport code 3. Plus, there's still hospital wait times.


There are many hospitals in the new orleans area which helps disperse wait times. If units are on the wall for an extended period of time, a support van with an extra stretcher will come and relieve the crew. And it is high call volume combined with not enough units at any one time ( about 12 during the day, drops to 8 at night).


----------

